# Snowking with Tecumseh engine won't run



## sanjosanjo (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a Snowking model 31A-3CAD729 with a Tecumseh 5.5hp LH195SP-67517 that will run for 20 seconds and then stop. I can look down the throat of the carburetor and see that I get a squirt of gas when I use the primer button. It seems like this is probably fueling the engine for this brief period of time and that there is no gas coming from the fuel intake path.

I left gas in the tank since last spring, so I'm assuming that something is gummed up pretty bad in the carburetor. I sprayed Gumout into the throat, but that didn't help. Does anybody know the model number of the carburetor and is there a service manual for it? I've never performed this type of service, but I'm interested in learning.

Thanks in advance,
Andy

PS - I'm tempted to take off the bowl to see if anything is sticking inside, but I'm worried about parts flying out when I do this. Can anybody comment on this? Also, I'm wondering if I will need to replace the gasket after taking off the bowl.


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

Taking off the bowl is probably not going to do you any good and no parts will not fly out if you do. Your going to have to take carb. off and take apart and do a good cleaning any dirt or gum in there will hinder the way it runs.as well as get a rebuild kit.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

At the very least you will need to remove the float bowl and have a look inside. If it's not too bad you may be able to clean it up with some spray carburetor cleaner. Pay special attention to the bowl nut as there are some orifices in it that need to be completely clear. Watch the float, if it drops all the way down the inlet needle can fall out of the seat area.

If it looks pretty dirty when you pull the bowl off, then removing as suggest above would be your best course.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the bowl nut which has a couple orifices in it, one is quite small this one usually is the culprit. I have a set of mini drill bits that I use to clean this hole, you can also use a needle. Be careful *Not to enlarge *any of the orifices. If the bowl gasket comes off easy and it is still plyable, I would reuse it. Nothing will come flying out. Be sure to shut gas off or pinch the fuel line to stop flow of fuel to the carb. There will be some fuel in the float bowl that will run out when removing the bowl. Place a can under the bowl and loosen the nut, let the fuel drain into the can. Also check the primer hose at the carb, the hose likes to deteriorate at this connection. If you have access to the internet you can also "You Tube" cleaning a carb for instructions.
Dean


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Rentahusband said:


> If you have access to the internet you can also "You Tube" cleaning a carb for instructions.
> Dean


Ha Ha.... Thats too funny!!!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Clamp off the fuel line, remove the carb bowl(be careful not to damage the bowl gasket), release the clamp to see if you have good fuel flow to the carb, raise the float to see that it shuts off the flow with minimal pressure, clean the junk from the bowl, clean the bowl nut, 2 holes close to the bottom and a tiny one about midway up(I usually use the wire from a twist tie), spray all holes, cracks and crevases with brake parts cleaner, reassemble and you should be good to go. If this didn't work it will be probably be necessary to rebuild the carb. If I missed something one of the real mechanics will post to help further. Refer to the photo below. Have a good one . Geo
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z120/geogrubb/tec_bowl_nut.jpg


----------



## sanjosanjo (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the additional updates. I'm going to give it a try this afternoon. I recently bought the service manual and I have a better idea of the inner working now.


----------



## sanjosanjo (Dec 12, 2008)

I did it! My first engine repair! 

I used a wire from a twist tie and cleared out the little holes. And the float was working properly - to stop the flow of gas. 

Thanks everybody for the assistance.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Success is a wonderful sound. Glad we could help. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

sanjosanjo said:


> I did it! My first engine repair!
> 
> I used a wire from a twist tie and cleared out the little holes. And the float was working properly - to stop the flow of gas.
> 
> Thanks everybody for the assistance.


:woohoo: good job glad you figured it out 

calvin oh thought i say Merry Christmas to you


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

:woohoo: Glad to hear.
Dean


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Congrats on a job well done, glad you got it going. Thanks for the update... :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjosanjo (Dec 12, 2008)

The sound of the engine running was like music to my ears, especially with a snowstorm that just hit yesterday afternoon in Chicago.

The garage smells like a refinery, but I will just call that the sweet smell of success.


----------

